# How do I restore the original mbr?



## srivo (Jan 2, 2012)

I mess my mbr trying to install grub2, now I want to get back to the FreeBSD original mbr without the bootmanager.

When I do

```
fdisk -B -b /boot/boot0 ad0
```

I end up with a non functional bootmanager.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2012)

boot0 is the boot manager.  The non-interactive one is (AFAIR), /boot/mbr, which is the default:
`# fdisk -B ad0`


----------



## srivo (Jan 2, 2012)

Great now I have:

Missing operating system!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2012)

Make sure the correct partition or slice is marked active.


----------

